# اختار من 1 الى 10 واعرف الناس بتقول عليك ايه



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

يلا اختار من رقم (1) الى (10) واعرف الناس بتقول عليك ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
هاااااااااااااا اختاااااااااااااارت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





طيب يلا شوف رقمك اللى اخترته هيقولك الناس بتقول عليك ايه وانا مش مسئوووووووووول


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
يلا نبــــــــــــــــدأ




.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1_طيب

2_متكبر

3_حنون

4_حلو

5_ساذج


6_عاطفي

7_غيور

8_اناني

9_شهم 

10_حسود​


----------



## rana1981 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*4_حلو

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2008)

1_طيب

2_متكبر

3_حنون

4_حلو

5_ساذج


6_عاطفي

7_غيور

8_اناني

9_شهم

10_حسود

مش قلت يا مان الناس بتتكلم كتير
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكراااااااااا اخي كوكو
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2008)

> _عاطفي


*يا رب يكونوا بيقولوا كده فعلا مش حاجه تانيه ههههههه*​


----------



## Aksios (29 نوفمبر 2008)

7_غيور


مش متأكد انا كده و لا لأ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*



3_حنون​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

هههههه 

شكرا يا كوكو *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*10_حسود


مش بحب الكلمه دي خالص

مرسي ليك كوكو علي موضوعك الجميل
​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*6_عاطفى
ميرسى يا كوكو ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_



4_حلو​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ال حلو ال
وخدلى بالك انت اخويا كوكو​_


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شهم 

حلوة شهم دى عجبتنى دى انقرضت اصلا


----------



## sameh7610 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*6

ميرسى اوووووووووى كوكو​*


----------



## vetaa (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*9*
*معقووووول بيقولوا كده*
*عندهم ذوق الحقيقه*
*ههههههههههه*

*ميرسى على الموضوع السكر ده*


----------



## nonaa (29 نوفمبر 2008)

7_ غيور
بس انا مش غيورة
خالص
شكرا يا مان 
ربنا يستر وميكونش حد بيقول كدة عليا​


----------



## monygirl (29 نوفمبر 2008)

4_ حلو ميرسى ليك


----------



## fns (29 نوفمبر 2008)

1_طيب
ده انا
شكرا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *4_حلو​*
> 
> 
> *شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


 

:smil16:

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا رنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> 1_طيب​
> 2_متكبر​
> 3_حنون​
> 4_حلو​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه

خليهم يتكلموا 

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا كليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا رب يكونوا بيقولوا كده فعلا مش حاجه تانيه ههههههه*​


 
:smil16:

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا دونا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> 7_غيور​
> 
> 
> 
> مش متأكد انا كده و لا لأ​


ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا باشا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *أنااااااااااااااااااااااااا *​
> *هههههه *​
> 
> *شكرا يا كوكو *​


 
معلش غلطوا 

هههههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مرمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *10_حسود​*
> 
> 
> *مش بحب الكلمه دي خالص*​
> *مرسي ليك كوكو علي موضوعك الجميل*​


 

:11azy:
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *6_عاطفى​*
> 
> *ميرسى يا كوكو ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا بنت العدرا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ال حلو ال_
> 
> _وخدلى بالك انت اخويا كوكو_​


 
واخدلك بالى 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2008)

3_حنون​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> شهم
> 
> حلوة شهم دى عجبتنى دى انقرضت اصلا


 

شهم 

مين ده 

ميرنا 

كل شىء جايز 

ههههههههههههههه

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ميرنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *6​*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى اوووووووووى كوكو*​


 
يا واد يا عاطفى انت 

ههههههههههههه 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا باشا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اخترت رقم واحد 
1_ طيب
ميرسى يا كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *9*
> *معقووووول بيقولوا كده*
> *عندهم ذوق الحقيقه*
> *ههههههههههه*
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههه

بيقولوا كده 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فيتا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> 7_ غيور​
> بس انا مش غيورة
> خالص
> شكرا يا مان
> ...


 
لالالالالالالالا
خالص 

ماتقلقيش 

هههههههههههههه

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا نونا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> 4_ حلو ميرسى ليك


 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> 1_طيب
> 
> ده انا
> 
> شكرا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا كيرو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> 3_حنون​


 

فراشه 

فينك  

بقالى فتره ماشفتش مشاركاتك 

يارب تكونى بخير 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ياباشا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> اخترت رقم واحد ​
> 1_ طيب
> 
> ميرسى يا كوكو​


 
سويتى طيبه :11azy:

هههههههههههههه 

بهزر طبعا 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## shnownow (6 ديسمبر 2008)

​][/size]


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 ديسمبر 2008)

6
هيييييييه الحمد لله
صح​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اخترت رقم 1

ميرسي يا كيرو
موضوع لذيذ
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*6. عاطفي
شكرا علي الموضوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

shnownow قال:


> ​][/size]


 

ميررررسى على مروورك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> 6​
> هيييييييه الحمد لله
> 
> صح ​


هوه 6 كان ايه 

مش فاكر 

هههههههههههههه 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا كيريا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا اخترت رقم 1​
> 
> ميرسي يا كيرو
> موضوع لذيذ
> ...


 
عندهم حق الناس دى 

هههههههههههههه

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا نيفين

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *6. عاطفي​*
> 
> *شكرا علي الموضوع*​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## farou2 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة انا كل الصفات ما عدا ‏5ساذج و ‏10اناني بس اكتر شيء كصفة انا اراها ‏6عاطفي واما الناس فلكل فيني رأي الرب معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا باشا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mina_picasso (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*مش عارف أقول اية بس يا كوكو أحرجتني 



9

اللي عايز أي خدمة مني يا جدعان................!!!!



ولا أعرفة 

متصدقوش كلام الناس

ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ياباشا اهه كل فى الاخر ​
كلام الناس 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sara23 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*3_حنون*​ميرسى كتير ياكوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## رانا (8 ديسمبر 2008)

2_متكبر​احتمال كوكو مش عارفه ليه الناس حقودين​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*اية الموضوع الجميل دة يا كوكو
طب مش هقولك بقة طلعلي بيقولو عليا اية 30:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> *3_حنون*​
> ميرسى كتير ياكوكو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ساره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2008)

رانا قال:


> 2_متكبر​
> احتمال كوكو مش عارفه ليه الناس حقودين​


 
الناس عمرها ماهتبطل كلام 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا رانا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اية الموضوع الجميل دة يا كوكو​*
> 
> *طب مش هقولك بقة طلعلي بيقولو عليا اية 30:*​


 
نقول ............... 1:t9:

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> نقول ............... 1:t9:
> 
> ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا باشا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ههههههههههههه
لا  الحقيقة اول ما حد يسالني علي رقم مش بيجي في بالي غير رقم 7 لاني بحبة جدا وبتفائل بية
مرسي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههه​*
> *لا الحقيقة اول ما حد يسالني علي رقم مش بيجي في بالي غير رقم 7 لاني بحبة جدا وبتفائل بية*
> 
> *مرسي *​


 

ههههههههههههههه

ميرررررسى على مرورك ياباشا 

رقم 7 كويس بردوا :t30:

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## twety (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*تقريبا كل الارقام الفرديه*
*ههههههههههههه*

*بس تقريبا الاكتر*
*3 & 5*

*يلا خيير يعنى *


----------



## *malk (8 ديسمبر 2008)

> 4_حلو


تسلم ياكوكو :smil12:


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *تقريبا كل الارقام الفرديه*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بس تقريبا الاكتر*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه 

خير......... خير 

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا تويتى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2008)

keky قال:


> تسلم ياكوكو :smil12:


 

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا كى كى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## zama (9 ديسمبر 2008)

انا طلعت "شهم"
رقم 9 هو شهر ميلادى
اشكركم على الموضوع الجميل جدا
شكرا جزيلا............


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا مينا 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## merna lovejesus (10 ديسمبر 2008)

5-ساذج ***انا فعلا كده


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررسى على مروورك يا ميرنا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*8_اناني

اناااااااااااااااا كده  
لا لا حراااااااام
هههههههههه
مرسي يا كوكو*


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

9_شهم
مرسي كتير ليك يا كوكو​


----------



## +pepo+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسى يا باشا انا طلعت 3 حنون مرسى على الاشتغاله دى ههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *8_اناني*
> 
> *اناااااااااااااااا كده  *
> *لا لا حراااااااام*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه

معلش يا روز :t30:

ميررررررسى على مروورك يا باشا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar2004 قال:


> 9_شهم
> 
> مرسي كتير ليك يا كوكو​


 
ميررررررسى على مروورك يا مرمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

+pepo+ قال:


> مرسى يا باشا انا طلعت 3 حنون مرسى على الاشتغاله دى ههههههههههههه​


ميررررررسى على مروورك يا مان

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (10 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كوكو
على الموضوع الجميل
وللاسف سحبت الموضوع دون اختيار رقم
وابقى اختارة انت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

6_عاطفي



ههههههههههههههههه

انا عاطفية 


ميرسي يا كوك على الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكو
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> وللاسف سحبت الموضوع دون اختيار رقم
> ...


 
هههههههههههههه

ماشى ياباشا 

ميررررررسى على مروورك يا وليم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> 6_عاطفي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميررررررسى على مروورك يا باشا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## يوستيكا (11 ديسمبر 2008)

> 7_غيور



مرسي كوكو مان كتير بس انا مش غيورة​


----------



## الوداعة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*3-** حنون 

شكراً يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ده ، يسوع يعوضك 












*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 ديسمبر 2008)

:big29:موضوع حلو خالص شكرا ليك يا كوكو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  1-طيب   3-حنون   4-حلو    7-غيور    ميرسى :94::t13:  الارقام دى بحبها ولاسباب وممكن تكون فيا الصفات دى انا بغير بس على اللى بحبهم بغير عليهم جامد  وحلوه يعنى  وحنونه اه  وطيبه طيبه بعبط  :174xe:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 ديسمبر 2008)

يوستيكا قال:


> مرسي كوكو مان كتير بس انا مش غيورة​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا يوستيكا

​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الوداعة قال:


> *3-** حنون *​
> 
> *شكراً يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ده ، يسوع يعوضك *​
> 
> ...


 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا الوداعه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 ديسمبر 2008)

tota love قال:


> :big29:موضوع حلو خالص شكرا ليك يا كوكو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 1-طيب 3-حنون 4-حلو 7-غيور ميرسى :94::t13: الارقام دى بحبها ولاسباب وممكن تكون فيا الصفات دى انا بغير بس على اللى بحبهم بغير عليهم جامد وحلوه يعنى وحنونه اه وطيبه طيبه بعبط :174xe:​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا توتا
​
 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

